# Assistance dogs



## Clodagh (5 July 2018)

Two questions here!
When is an assistance dog not an assistance dog? We see quite a few at work (supermarket), guide dogs and guide dogs in training. Today a hearing dog in training came in.
Bizarrely we also get a very smelly Newfoundland that comes in, dribbles and sniffs, stinks the place out and drools a lot. What on earth is he assisting? I get that they are handy if you are drowning, but that is unlikely in aisle 3. I always wonder if the owner just likes taking his dog out and about! His harness says 'assistance dog' but gives no details.

And another question - why do hearing dogs and other groups use show cockers or cockerpoos? What do they bring the the table that a lab or a working type spaniel doesn't? Is it because they are calmer? Smaller?


----------



## ester (5 July 2018)

A lot of people have them for mental health reasons too. 

No I don't expecte you'd want him pulling your socks out the waashing machine .


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 July 2018)

I am reminded of the Toy Story 'fake service dogs, everywhere' meme lol.
I am nearly sure they have to have some form of accreditation or certification? Or can anyone just buy a harness and whack it on a dog and go in a shop? Doesn't that ruin things for genuine service dogs and their owners....

There are organisations doing sterling work but I know of an outfit that were exposed as selling doodle types for tens of thousands to hopeful families who had crowdfunded, they were basically trained to walk around shops, hit automatic door buttons and pick things up. If that. Some were untrained, some were unsuitable, some were unhealthy. The guy did a runner. He had also set up a 'rehoming' unit for dogs which didn't make the grade, but was still selling them for 2-3k. Just criminal.

A lot of service dogs have the drive totally bred out of them so they are one step away from being asleep, I imagine a working cocker would be too busy.


----------



## ester (6 July 2018)

From what I understand (of adults training their own dogs because of low supply) there is no actual 'register' as such though some chose to get help from elsewhere too. But in order for them legally to not be refused access to places they need to take the public access test and have 3 tasks the dog does to mitigate the disability. 

So yes the ones you mentioned ticked the box of three things by the sounds of it....


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 July 2018)

Fair enough. For that amount of money I'd want them to make my dinner and cover me at work, too.


----------



## ester (6 July 2018)

Oh I wasn't suggesting dodgy outfits like that were ok! But I would think it a shame if in anyway owner-trained dogs weren't permitted because they weren't 'official'.


----------



## Clodagh (6 July 2018)

I can't reply, hence my silence, but will try again.
It would be politically troublesome to ask this man if his dog has any training or awards to be an 'assistance' dog. TBH it probably isn't any more unhygenic than some of the people we get in but I do think with the harness should come some responsibility. So, if he has the dog for mental assurance that is fine, but train it not to lick the milk bottles. 

I also see CC's point about why to use show dogs, although I don't see the cockerpoo thing, every one of those I have met has been nuts. Maybe these ones are being specifically temperament bred though. I have asked the organisation why a couple of times but it has not replied.

There...two log outs and log ins and I can speak!


----------



## ester (6 July 2018)

congrats on your voice .


----------



## Clodagh (6 July 2018)

Still here

Just checking if I can reply again - well get me!!


----------



## ester (6 July 2018)

hurrah!


----------



## Moobli (8 July 2018)

I was also under the impression that to be able to gain access to shops that have a general no dog rule that the assistance dog needs to be accredited in some way.

This gives more info ...

http://www.assistancedogs.org.uk/law/

All accredited assistance dog owners carry a card advising that assistance dogs should not be a risk to health and hygiene. Assistance dogs are groomed regularly and their health and condition is checked regularly by a vet.


----------



## ester (8 July 2018)

People might find this interesting, I don't think any of the points raised by ADUK have changed on the basis that the equality act 2010 still exists as they state. 
http://data.parliament.uk/writtenev...ty-act-2010-and-disability/written/20697.html

I do think companies could be on a bit of a sticky wicket if refusing entry on the basis of:
 '(d) a dog of a prescribed category which has been trained to assist a disabled person who has a disability (other than one falling within paragraph (c)) of a prescribed kind;'

If the person can show that the dog has been trained to help them that's a pretty lose definition.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (9 July 2018)

I saw a lady once taking her pug into a supermarket in a bag and insisted to the security guard that it was an assistance dog as it helped her with her anger problems. He let it in.


----------



## Clodagh (10 July 2018)

Well the newfie came in again yesterday. I didn't ask the owner anything, it is such a senstivie subject and I don't want to be responsible for the 'Supermarket bans assistance dog' headline. It is very scruffy and smelly though. At least it can't actually lean over the food like some of the riper bodies, I suppose.


----------

